# Subclass 189, Onshore application but being onshore on visa grant



## MrTweek (Jan 9, 2013)

I have applied for subclass 189 onshore, I already have a case officer and it looks to me like the visa could be granted in a month maybe.

Now I am going home on vacation for 7 weeks and I think there is quite a chance that the visa will be granted while I am overseas.
Does this affect the process in any way?
Do I have to notify my case officer?
Will the visa be 'active' on the day it is granted or on the day I am coming back to Australia?

I read somewhere that I will have to enter Australia within 28 days from the grant date, but I do not find an official source for that. Does anyone know something about this?
And if so, can I somehow delay the process and so I the visa isn't granted until 28 days before my flight back to Oz?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2013)

No idea about the 28 day thing, not heard of it maybe scour diac.gov or ask your CO but onshore/offshore doesn't matter but if offshore you will have a validation period, could well be short. 

And no, no way to delay it will be granted when it is processed and you can not influence it. The visa is granted and not valid until you enter by the validation date. If you do not enter by that date the visa is cancelled.


----------



## MrTweek (Jan 9, 2013)

Uh, that sucks.

But at least I should be able to delay the whole process a bit by handing in information on the last possible day.
Between that day until the earliest grant date that would suit me, there are only 12 days... but from what I heard, once they got everything, they can process it in 2-3 days, right?

Maybe I can make up an excuse of why I can't hand in something until that day and do it 2 weeks later.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2013)

Lol if the information you are handing over is clear, such as a clear PCC or medical, they can grant anything from a few hours. 

Just email your CO let them know you are going, ask about the validation period if you are offshore. And hope for the best because their is very little you can do to effect it bar handing in a PCC with a criminal record that has to be assessed etc. And that may nit be a great outcome.


----------



## MrTweek (Jan 9, 2013)

Yeah, but I haven't got my PCC yet anyway and they also asked for an employment contract which I will need to translate...
Well, I'll email them and see what I can do.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2013)

Ahhh so that will take time, you could ask for an extension but often they will want proof you have started it or are not able to to give an extension, but you can but try.


----------



## MrTweek (Jan 9, 2013)

Just an update:
Case officer was pretty slow so it was not a problem to delay the process.
However, this was quite useless: latest entry date is in October. That does not make much sense to me, but is perfectly fine.
Also, the visa was effective immediately and not on the day I'll enter the country.
So everything is fine now, thanks again for helping


----------



## Jonathan1980 (May 31, 2013)

Dear all,

Regarding the Ielts exam, I took exam and got more than 7 all bands several months ago, recently I took another exam and got 6.5 one band. Would that affect somehow, I dont know, the immigration process or qualification 

I dont know if they check the highest one or the latest one. Well as I assume they may have a deal with IDP or any Ielts test providers.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2013)

October, very odd. Is the date linked to anything you can see? 

All visas are valid immediately they just don't remain so if you do not validte by the date given. So you have until October, which is odd as it doesn't appear to be linked to medicals or police checks! 

Useful info though as its often a very short validation onshore


----------

